# Entragam



## ToYoung (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been on Entragam for a little over 45 days, the first 15 I took it twice a day, then onto once a day (one packet per day) except on really bad days I would take two packets, one at night as well as the morning. I take it with White Grape Peach juice, can not take it with water, YUK! Anyways, I am still having loose water stools....will this medication in time "firm" up my stools like normal and get me back to normal? Is there anyone else out there on this and are you still taking any other medications with this such as over the counter medications? Thanks in advance for any information and any else that you can tell me.


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, I wanted to answer your letter re: Enteragam. I never got as far as taking it. My doctor had me on the protocol of taking Rifaximin 550 mg., I think for a month, then I was supposed to go onto to Enteragam. The problem was that each time I tried the Rifaximin by day 5 or 6 my diarhhea became so bad I had to stop it. I think I tried it over the space of a year.

I have really bad IBS-D. I've been to Mayo Clinic, with little positive results. They suggested a rearrangement of meds, i.e., 2 Lomotil in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m., then 1 during the day after each diarrhea bout. My doctor there said to try it for a month, then get back to him. It didn't really work. When I finally got back to him, there was a new medicine on the market: Viberzi. He recommended that, and to talk it over with my gastro doc here (and she could call him....they knew each other, she had studied at Mayo with him). I have been on Viberzi for 5 weeks. It is supposed to "help" with cramps and diarhhea. I get bad cramps. At about week 4, suddenly the cramps stopped. The diarhhea, however, has not. It almost seems worse than ever (it seemed to get worse since the Rifaximin), but I am looking at Viberzi as a possible 'miracle' med. It has only been 5 weeks and I think any med takes time, and I know my body needs time to adjust to new meds.

I have an added problem in that I had to have a colostomy about 4 years ago. I lost over 1/3 of my colon. They were able to reattach it so I do not have to wear the bag, but with a shorter colon it does mean I have to be in the bathroom a bit more. I would be happy if it was just not diarrhea, and just a few time less!

I would talk to your doctor about your problem. Should you be taking a powder fiber drink to firm up the stools. I drink Konsyl (when I'm being good)....I mix the water with orange juice otherwise it is icky. It helps.

Hope this long message gives you some ideas. Good luck.

Pattijean


----------



## ToYoung (Jun 24, 2016)

Pattijean said:


> Hi, I wanted to answer your letter re: Enteragam. I never got as far as taking it. My doctor had me on the protocol of taking Rifaximin 550 mg., I think for a month, then I was supposed to go onto to Enteragam. The problem was that each time I tried the Rifaximin by day 5 or 6 my diarhhea became so bad I had to stop it. I think I tried it over the space of a year.
> 
> I have really bad IBS-D. I've been to Mayo Clinic, with little positive results. They suggested a rearrangement of meds, i.e., 2 Lomotil in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m., then 1 during the day after each diarrhea bout. My doctor there said to try it for a month, then get back to him. It didn't really work. When I finally got back to him, there was a new medicine on the market: Viberzi. He recommended that, and to talk it over with my gastro doc here (and she could call him....they knew each other, she had studied at Mayo with him). I have been on Viberzi for 5 weeks. It is supposed to "help" with cramps and diarhhea. I get bad cramps. At about week 4, suddenly the cramps stopped. The diarhhea, however, has not. It almost seems worse than ever (it seemed to get worse since the Rifaximin), but I am looking at Viberzi as a possible 'miracle' med. It has only been 5 weeks and I think any med takes time, and I know my body needs time to adjust to new meds.
> 
> ...


Pattijean,

I am sorry that you are going through all of what you are going through, my heart goes out to you. My problems seem so much smaller in comparison.My GI doctor put me on the Entragam after I had tried something else and it only helped for a little bit then got bad again. He has also diagnosed me with Post Cholecystectomy Syndrome which I am not learning goes along with a bad gallbladder. Which I had mine removed a little over a year ago. I have heard a lot of good reports on the Verbizi mediation, I am for sure going to ask him if that might work for me...I hope that you will be getting better soon.

To Youn


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Ground psyllium from a bulk bin at a bulk food store. It is way cheaper. Just take a spoonful in your mouth and chase with water by sipping water with the fibre in your mouth and swishing it around before swallowing. It has zero taste what so ever. This fibre is like crazy glue/cement for your bowel movements. It is way cheaper than marketed versions like metamucil or other brand names.


----------



## earthshine (Aug 27, 2016)

maybe ask your dr about SCD or low fodmap diets? i have seen improvement with low fodmap and probiotics, but not 100% so I am interested in enteragam.


----------



## garciastudios (Dec 1, 2011)

I just started taking Enteragam over 2 weeks ago and have yet to really see a difference. I did notice some minor bulking of the stool and it says it takes 2 to 4 weeks to start working so I'll give it another 2 weeks. There is a coupon online from the manufacturer so that has been a HUGE help. Only costs me $20 for a month supply vs. over $100 with insurance. Since it's so new it's quite expensive. Thank the lord for the coupon. You can sign up here and get the coupon. I just used it again today on my 2nd batch of Enteragam.

http://enteragam.com/hub/


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

garciastudios said:


> I just started taking Enteragam over 2 weeks ago and have yet to really see a difference. I did notice some minor bulking of the stool and it says it takes 2 to 4 weeks to start working so I'll give it another 2 weeks. There is a coupon online from the manufacturer so that has been a HUGE help. Only costs me $20 for a month supply vs. over $100 with insurance. Since it's so new it's quite expensive. Thank the lord for the coupon. You can sign up here and get the coupon. I just used it again today on my 2nd batch of Enteragam.
> 
> http://enteragam.com/hub/


Mine didnt start to help until 1 week after I upped the dose to 3 packets a day. Doesn't do much at 3 a day but 4 a day is somewhat helpful. Not a cure, not a great treatment, but better than nothing.


----------



## garciastudios (Dec 1, 2011)

joeyr2 said:


> Mine didnt start to help until 1 week after I upped the dose to 3 packets a day. Doesn't do much at 3 a day but 4 a day is somewhat helpful. Not a cure, not a great treatment, but better than nothing.


Wow, I only take 1 packet each morning before I head to work. You have to take 4 packets a day to feel any difference? :-/ What week are you in since starting the entire process?


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

garciastudios said:


> Wow, I only take 1 packet each morning before I head to work. You have to take 4 packets a day to feel any difference? :-/ What week are you in since starting the entire process?


I started early aug 2016 with one packet a day for two weeks, two packets a day for two weeks, three packets a day for two weeks, at which point I started to feel a difference. Got bumped up to 4 packets a day after that and its certainly helped. There has been a few issues with getting my prescription refilled and I knew I'd run out completely in a few days while getting hassled by insurance. At that point I cut back to 3 a day and 2 a day and it caused a full return of my symptoms. 4 packets a day helps but I'm still not doing well with the disease.


----------

